# Resident geese



## CallieB (Apr 11, 2017)

I live in Cumming and we seem to have had a big jump in the number of resident geese locally. Seems to be a lot more geese hanging around through the winter than in previous years, and I see them all the time around the south end of Lanier. Anybody else seeing this? Might make for some better hunting next season.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 11, 2017)

Their parents were resident born, all of their future offspring will stay here too...............


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2017)

They taste great!


----------



## across the river (Apr 11, 2017)

CallieB said:


> I live in Cumming and we seem to have had a big jump in the number of resident geese locally. Seems to be a lot more geese hanging around through the winter than in previous years, and I see them all the time around the south end of Lanier. Anybody else seeing this? Might make for some better hunting next season.



They started stocking "resident" geese in the 70s and into the 80s, so they have been around a while.  There were enough in certain parts of the state to have a limited season in the early 90's and the population has continued to expand, in large part due to the fact that they love to hang out on golfs curses, in parks, and other urban areas on which they can't readily be hunted.  Now there are hundreds of thousands of the things across the entire state pooping on everything, and the bigger the population gets the faster it grows. Since they are hatched here they don't migrate.  You will continue to see more and more of the things, but this any anything new in most areas.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 12, 2017)

Across the river is right on all points. I was hunting in Georgia when I first read about the stocking program in GON magazine. At the time I thought it was a great idea. Now they are problem. I even shoot them from time to time on salt water.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 12, 2017)

Resident manure factories.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Apr 13, 2017)

But when trying to hunt them they are nowhere to be found! Then the wife wants to know what you're doing getting up so early and gone half the morning when you come back empty handed. Because riding down the road you see them everywhere.


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 15, 2017)

I've been seeing them regular and will laying out for 'em come September.


----------



## HalOutdoors (Jun 9, 2017)

seeing more in upson county.a lot more


----------

